# Discharge Numbers



## Jane G (Sep 4, 2016)

Trying to research my Grandad who was in the Merchant Navy. Ran away when he was 16 to join, so 1941onwards, during WW2. Have a copy of his service card and his discharge paper and his continuous discharge book. However, on the National archives site, he appears to have 2 other discharge numbers besides the one that I have all the information on. Why would this be? Cannot seem to find anything on the other two. Is there any other way that I can find anything else out about him and where he went and what he did? 
Unfortunately when he was in his early fifties he suffered a brain haemorrhage and had forms of dementia. Before this happened he used to tell my dad snippets of his time in the Merchant navy and that he wanted to tell him much more, but after this happened he couldn't remember anything! He had a very unhappy childhood and his way of escaping it was to join up, so I would love to find out as much as I can about him!
Be nice to see where he went and what he did.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Jane and welcome,

Can you give me the various discharge numbers you have for him please?

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Jane G (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Hugh,
They are:
R233046, R233258 and R233152 (this one is the one I have most information on.)
Jack Shuttleworth
If you need anything else, do let me know.
Jane


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Jane,

He only has one Dis.A number - R233152.

The other two belong to other seamen. I suspect you may be reading the file incorrectly. R233046 to R233258 which is the start and ending list of seamen's discharge numbers held in that particular file ie BT 372/354. Your grandad is in that file but but his piece number is BT 372/354/*85*.



> Is there any other way that I can find anything else out about him and where he went and what he did?


His discharge book will list the names of all his ships if you could post the names of the ships and the dates I am sure we could help you? Does his Dis. A book take him to the end of his service? If not there may be another file at the National Archives that will help you.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Jane G (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello Hugh,
I think perhaps you may be right. I took those numbers from next to his on the National Archives.
It is hard to read some of the ships names in his book. I could email a copy of what I have over to you if that would be easier?
My dad does remember him telling him a story of being in Italy and going to see Mount Vesuvius which erupted whilst he was there, subsequently he said they were racing away from it in a canvas topped jeep with hot ash and rocks burning through the top of it!
Be nice to know where else he has been, but this is all new to me and so it's hard knowing where to look!
Let me know if you want me to email my file across.
Many thanks - you are very, very helpful.
Jane


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Jane,
I have sent you a PM. You can email me and I will take a look.

Regards
Hugh


----------

